# Sergeant Brett Wood MG 2 Commando Regiment



## digrar (May 24, 2011)

> *'Magnificent soldier' Sgt Brett Wood killed by IED in Afghanistan*
> 
> *THE wife of Sgt Brett Wood, who was killed in Afghanistan last night, says she has lost her best friend. *
> The 32-year-old Ferntree Gully man died when an improvised explosive device detonated in southern Afghanistan, an incident which also left two of his fellow Diggers seriously injured.
> ...









I served with Brett (and David Twining) back in the late 90's. He was a good bloke, highly respected and it was obvious to all of us that he'd do very well. Rest in peace mate.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss mate.  R.I.P.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 24, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Sgt Wood.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 24, 2011)

Rest easy Warrior, sorry for your loss Digrar.


----------



## Gypsy (May 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss Digrar.  May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ravage (May 24, 2011)

Very sorry for Your loss Dig.
May He Rest in Peace....


----------



## Muppet (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss bro. R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## CDG (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Sgt. Wood.


----------



## Dame (May 24, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this. May they both rest in peace.


----------



## 0699 (May 24, 2011)

RIP Sgt Wood.


----------



## Viper1 (May 24, 2011)

Rest in peace Sgt Wood


----------



## QC (May 24, 2011)

Sorry digger, R.I.P. Sgt. Wood.


----------



## tova (May 24, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Teufel (May 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  RIP warrior.


----------



## mike_cos (May 25, 2011)

RIP Sgt Wood... sorry mate for your loss...


----------



## Crusader74 (May 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Brother.. Rest in Peace Warrior.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 26, 2011)

May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Lilarty (May 29, 2011)

Rest In Peace, Sgt. Wood.


----------



## RackMaster (May 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Brother.

RIP.


----------



## elle (May 30, 2011)

My sincerest condolences, digrar.  Rest In Peace Sgt. Wood


----------



## digrar (May 23, 2014)

Three years ago today we lost a great warrior, a great husband, a great dad and a great mate.

You are still sorely missed and will never be forgotten. 
RIP Woodrow.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 23, 2014)

digrar said:


> Three years ago today we lost a great warrior, a great husband, a great dad and a great mate.
> 
> You are still sorely missed and will never be forgotten.
> RIP Woodrow.



Again Mate..Sorry for your loss. 

RIP Warrior.


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2014)

My condolences digrar.

We Will Remember Them...


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (May 29, 2014)

Blue Skies Mate. Rest in Peace ...


----------



## Scotth (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Brother.

The premature taking of the best that we have to offer is never easy.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 6, 2014)

Blue skies, soft landings.  Valhalla will celebrate your arrival, Sgt.


----------

